# dragoons



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

can they come back if you toss them like 10 miles away?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It depends. They were used years and years ago in the creation of the racing pigeon, but by now, most dragoons and english carriers are nothing but show birds, and have been bred for showing only. So their previous good homing ability has been almost completely bred out of them. I personally wouldn't risk losing the birds.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have Dragoons too. Do you currently loft fly them? If you do how long do they stay up in the air? I'm also curious about their homing abilities. I have 2 youngsters right now but they are still waiting to be weaned from their parents. I'll loft fly them with my young racing homers when they are ready and see how well they do. If they do well I might take them out a few miles.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

If you want to road train Birds, get Homers. Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Dragoons were the English version of homers back then. They are strong, but slow flier.

Read this very old book about homing pigeon history: http://books.google.com/books?id=I0sDAAAAQAAJ&pg=PR7&dq=history+homing+pigeons&lr=&as_brr=1


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dragoons as fliers*

We don't fly any of our birds. The couple of times that Dragoons have gotten out at our house they slowly fly off never to reappear, unlike nearly every other breed we have that if they get out they hang around and eventually get caught and returned to their homes.. 

Dragoons can be easily picked off by hawks, cats, etc they are too slow.

Link


----------

